#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-21
<TildaTurn> jutro :)
<leviathan_> pozz
<leviathan_> Beretta021: jesi tu
<Leviathan_> poz
<Leviathan_> ima li nekog online
<fb0x> ima
<Leviathan_> znas li nesto oko igri?
<Leviathan_> fb0x:
<Leviathan_> pre svega, counter strike.. nece da se instalira preko wine, pise greska invalid name ili the file is corrupted
<Leviathan_> itd :S
<nikolam> e jbt treba im necim objasniti da irc nije da se dodje za 5 min i ode
<Beretta021> jbg :P
<fb0x> e jbg
<fb0x> ode
<Beretta021> haha
<Beretta021> puce mu net
<fb0x> nista gore
<fb0x> ja odma' pomislim na bacanje bombe na provajdera haha
<fb0x> 13:03 (Sheva) what your differ between Gentoo, Arch and Chakra?
<fb0x> pitanje na ##slackware
<fb0x> xD
<promis> ako ponovo pojavi leviathan reci te mu da ponovo nabavi tu instalaciju
<promis> očigledno je loš fajl
<fb0x> ocigledno linux nije za igrice...
<promis> pa sad, nije tako
<promis> ja sam uspeo da instaliram i tu verziju koju on hoće
<fb0x> ma dobro sto si uspeo
<fb0x> mogu igrice da rade na linux-u ali linux nije napravljen za to...
<fb0x> tj, igrice nisu pravljene za linux
<promis> ta igra nije
<fb0x> ni ostale sto pokrecu preko wine
<promis> ni jedna za preko wine
<fb0x> pa da
<promis> znam ja to ;)
<promis> ali dok valve ne izbaci linux verziju, mora da se krpi
<promis> Port Windows-based games to the Linux platform.
<promis> eto valve obajvio oglas
<promis> nek se neko javi, pa da igramo kao ljudi
<promis> http://www.valvesoftware.com/job-SenSoftEngineer.html
<fb0x> ma kakve igrice
<fb0x> ja jedino igram tetris
<fb0x> i to u terminalu xD
<promis> jel, ima verzija za linux
<promis> ja pičio onu za dos, svojevremeno
<fb0x> cek da ti nadjem
<fb0x> http://www.victornils.net/tetris/
<fb0x> evo ga
<fb0x> ne mora ni da se instalira
<fb0x> samo pokrenes
<promis> taman polsa da mora da se instalira
<promis> evo ima petris
<leviathan_> pozz
<leviathan_> jel online neko
<leviathan_> Beretta021: si tu
<fb0x> leviathan_: problemi sa cs?
<leviathan_> da
<leviathan_> pa objasnio sam ti danas sta se desava -.-
<fb0x> da
<fb0x> promis: ti je rekao da ti je sigurno losa instalacija
<leviathan_> pa ne znam odakle da skinem.. :S
<fb0x> treba ti cs 1.6
<fb0x> ?
<promis> pa preuzmi opet
<leviathan_> sa svih nasih sajtova poznatih koji su pravili taj cs, sam skinuo i nece..
<leviathan_> da , cs 1.6 v42 p48
<leviathan_> promis: skinuo sa kgb, balkan express, spin cs,
<leviathan_> ili pise invalid name, ili the gile is corrrupted
<promis> koliko ti je veliki fajl?
<leviathan_> file*
<leviathan_> 240mb
<fb0x> leviathan_: http://www.cs-skini.me/csfull/
<promis> treba da bude 245.2MB
<leviathan_> pa to je od kgb bre
<fb0x> leviathan_: lol
<fb0x> kgb pocetna slika
<fb0x> xD
<fb0x> cs je cs
<leviathan_> sad cu opet pokusati, ali msm da nece..
<fb0x> nisu ga oni pravili
<promis> ubačen je taj neki p48 peč
<leviathan_> jesu..
<promis> da bi radio sa njihovim serverima
<leviathan_> najnoviji su oni pravili..
<promis> plus je skroz rebrendiran u njihovo
<leviathan_> odnosno v42 p48
<fb0x> vazno je da radi xD
<leviathan_> skida se, opet cu pokusati i slikam sta izbaci
<promis> pa lošije radi od običnog
<fb0x> promis: po cemu si to zakljucio?
<fb0x> o_O
<promis> pa testirao sam ga
<promis> baguje
<promis> ako ti je tako lakše da kažem
<Beretta021> leviathan_: reci
<promis> plus skeniranje servera isto baguje
<leviathan_> Beretta021: ma oko cs, posto vidim da si ga ti instalirao..
<leviathan_> ali zna i promis i fb0x  :D
<Beretta021> auuu
<fb0x> kada sam ga ja igrao radio je dobro
<Beretta021> davno to bile
<fb0x> bas tako
<leviathan_> skida se ovo sranje , 20%
<promis> inače i ako ne koristiš taj kgb-ov ništa ne prošuštaš
<fb0x> kao da je vazno koji je...
<fb0x> sve je to isto
<promis> možda je on u klanu
<promis> pa igraju samo na lgb serverima
<fb0x> u kom klanu? kgb?
<fb0x> ne verujem
<fb0x> xD
<leviathan_> fb0x: admin sam na spin awp
<leviathan_> a oni igraju samo p48 :)
<fb0x> tesko je postati admin xD
<fb0x> imas 500din i admin si
<leviathan_> jbg, ja nisam platio :P
<fb0x> lol
<fb0x> ja sam batalio taj cs jos 2009
<leviathan_> 55%
<leviathan_> ocete biti tu
<fb0x> ja ne, idem sada...
<leviathan_> ti promis
<leviathan_> evo slikao
<leviathan_> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/26/aA/2vn4oWkz/snimak-ekrana-2011-11-21.png
<leviathan_> promis: fb0x
<promis> koliko je veliki fajl?
<leviathan_> 257mb
<leviathan_> jel znas o cemu se radi? :/
<promis> to opet nije dobra veličina fjla
<leviathan_> sad cu videti tacno
<leviathan_> 257,1 MB (257129400 bajtova)
<leviathan_> promis:
<leviathan_> valja li sad
<promis> 257129400
<promis> dobro je onda
<promis> nije do toga
<leviathan_> vec do cega je
<promis> do malera
<promis> odnosno do toga Å¡to to nije program za linux, pre svega, ;)
<leviathan_> sta
<leviathan_> za sta je onda
<promis> pa za windows
<leviathan_> mozes li pomoci da instaliram ili ne
<promis> ne. wine je čista lutrija.
<leviathan_> ok
<leviathan_> jedino da ga uklonim
<leviathan_> pa opet probam..
<promis> ja koristim 1.2.2
<leviathan_> ja 1.3.2.8
<leviathan_> jel ti uspeo instalirati cs na toj verziji
<promis> da
<leviathan_> evo skidam i ja 1.2
<promis> nema šta da skidaš, instaliraš iz riznica
<Githzerai> z
<leviathan_> promis: jos nisam resio
<leviathan_> :D , instalirao i 1.2 ali opet pise corrupted file, opet cu probati skinuti pa sta bude, nek bude, izem ti cs
<leviathan_> promis: kako se zove na ubuntu program kao torrent?
<promis> misliš valjda za torent
<promis> odnosno toernt klijent
<promis> podrazumevani klijent je transsmission
<leviathan_> sad sam nasao sa extracafe cs pa jos taj da probam..
<leviathan_> al me nece
<leviathan_> promis: mozes na pm?
<fb0x> ljudi jel ima neko neki dobar ebook za C++?
<fb0x> fantastic001: ti imas sigurno
<fb0x> :D
<Atlantic777> fb0x: koliko opširno ti treba?
<Atlantic777> I koji nivo otprilike? Nešto specijalno?
<Atlantic777> Imam ja nešto...
<fb0x> ma brate za pocetak osnove
<fb0x> posto sam radio pre neku god malo
<fb0x> pa sam zaboravio
<fb0x> mada znam osnove C-a pa ce mi biti lakse...
<Atlantic777> ne znam, imaš ovu hard core varijantu tipa c++ izvornik (c++ primer u originalu)
<Atlantic777> ja to svima preporučujem, ali to je knjižurina od 1k+ str
<fb0x> super :D
<Atlantic777> A ako nećeš baš tako ozbiljno, pošto je stvarno naporno na momente, imaš one varijante c++ za 21 dan, 24 časa, for dummies.
<Atlantic777> Te su ti sve na isti kalup.
<Atlantic777> Skoro pa da je nebitno koju ćeš.
<Atlantic777> Mada, to je sve suv c++, nema tu da klikćeš i praviš gui. :D
<fb0x> lol
<Atlantic777> Ako hoćeš GUI, onda ili Qt ili Foundations of GTK
<fb0x> 24h haha
<Atlantic777> pa ozb, prodaju i takvu knjigu :P
<fb0x> za pocetak cli...
<fb0x> radio sam ja pre c++
<fb0x> ali se zaboravilo xD
<fb0x> jel mozes da okacis to negde?
<fb0x> posto vidim da nema download nigde
<fb0x> o_O
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-22
<otkudznam> zdravo drugari
<promis> al podivljao X, ko da je guto prečurke, sve neka psihodelija
<Anpu> :))
<fb0x> promis: mozda ti je riknuo monitor pa vidis razne boje hahah
<fb0x> xD
<promis> ma jok, posle restarta radi. Zabaovao ga jedan program.
<fb0x> pa mogao si samo da ubijes X
<promis> pa to sam i uradio
<promis> ctrl+alt+backspace
<promis> zapovao sam ga
<fb0x> aha, mislio sam da si reboot...
<promis> si lud, nesum ja nub
<fb0x> :)
<acinic> Poz
<acinic> Kako se menja zvucna tema?
<acinic> Iskopirao sam u usr/share/sounds
<acinic> I sa Gnome-config upisao tu temu i sta dalje?
<acinic>  :D
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-23
<TildaTurn> jutro
<tata> može li da se particija sa linuxom smanji, resize, ali da mi ne ošteti linux koji je tu instaliran
<leviathan_> poz
<leviathan_> opet ja :D
<leviathan_> Atlantic777: jesi tu..
<fb0x> jel proradio cs? xD
<leviathan_> fb0x:
<leviathan_> instalirao preko xp.. tj instalirao xp
<leviathan_> sad, kad udjem u cs izbaci me i pise da ne moze open gl -.-
<fb0x> znaci toliko ti se igra :D
<fb0x> na xp nece opengl?
<leviathan_> a graficku kartu, odnosno drajver nisam ni instalirao
<leviathan_> a pise da je instaliran
<fb0x> pa instaliraj
<leviathan_> neki radeon 9700 ve family
<leviathan_> nmg ga nadjem -.-
<fb0x> skini sa neta
<leviathan_> daj link
<promis> za win ili za linux?
<leviathan_> :D
<leviathan_> win xp
<fb0x> leviathan_, ti imas radeon 9700
<fb0x> ?
<leviathan_> radeon 9700 ve family
<leviathan_> tako pise kad udjem u onaj everest
<fb0x> ima na amd sajtu ali pise Operating System(s)
<fb0x> Windows Vista - 32-Bit Edition
<fb0x> ne pise da ima za xp
<fb0x> ima ovaj catalyst za xp
<fb0x> ali je pitanje d ali ce da radi
<Anpu> leviathan_: probaj http://www.pcpitstop.com/drivers/download/RADEON~9700~PRO~Family~%28Microsoft~Corporation%29.html
<leviathan_> nece..
<leviathan_> a nisam taj probao
<Anpu> ali samo jedna napomena da se kanal loguje i da ne pruzamo podrsku za no linux sisteme
<leviathan_> sad cu probati
<leviathan_> nema download za ovo
<fb0x> leviathan_, jel si probao ovo? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Legacy/Pages/radeonaiw_xp.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.13&lang=English
<fb0x> za xp je
<fb0x> i podrzava 9700
<leviathan_> nisam, sada cu probati
<fb0x> trebalo bi da radi
<leviathan_> nadam se..
<fb0x> otisao sam...
<leviathan_> za openGL treba Dirext
<fb0x> directx
<leviathan_> da..
<fb0x> evo ti
<fb0x> http://download.microsoft.com/download/8/4/A/84A35BF1-DAFE-4AE8-82AF-AD2AE20B6B14/directx_Jun2010_redist.exe
<fb0x> to ti je directx 9
<fb0x> btw, zaboravili smo da je ovo ubuntu kanal :D
<promis> po kojoj logici za open gl treba directX
<promis> to su valjda dve različite tehnologije, pandani jedno drugom
<leviathan_> ma ne znam ..
<fb0x> promis, ne znam ali mislim da treba
<fb0x> ...
<leviathan_> sad kad ocu drajver da instaliram
<leviathan_> izbacuje mi ncis error
<leviathan_> fb0x:
<fb0x> leviathan_, samo problemi s tobom
<promis> u ostalom u CS lepo možeš da odabereš da li hočeš direct ili opengl
<fb0x> xD
<leviathan_> izbacuje mi gresku .. ncis error, nece da ucita..
<leviathan_> promis: ima software i opengl
<promis> ima i direct
<leviathan_> i nesto na D3D zadnje
<fb0x> ne bih znao...
<promis> pa to ti je to
<fb0x> moram da idem sada
<leviathan_> ali je najbolje opengl ja msm
 * fb0x off
<promis> jeste to je slobodan softver
<leviathan_> i kad ulazim na cs, izbaci me i kaze da nesto ne moze da udje preko opengl i udje u software
<leviathan_> sad cu ti slikati
<promis> nermoj molim te
<promis> u ostalom to je windoza i to me ne znaima
<leviathan_> ok :(
<leviathan_> promis: mozes mi naci drajver onda
<promis> ne
<leviathan_> ok
<promis> ne znam kako si zaključio da bi možda to uradio
<Anpu> pogotovu ne znam kako si zakljucio da ti neko sa ubuntu kanala moze pomoci oko sistema koji ne koristi vecina
<Anpu> http://www.microsoft.com/sr-latn/rs/default.aspx
<Anpu> oni imaju i telefonsku podrsku za softver isto
<Anpu> samo te pitaju jel legalan ili "ovo drugo"
<Atlantic777> Eh stvarno, još i win da podržavamo. -.-
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-24
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> oj?
<Beretta021> lag 26.48
<Beretta021> sad se smirio
<TildaTurn> jutro :)
<FiReSTaRT> izasla lisa!!! http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/linuxmint/stable/12/
<FiReSTaRT> jedva cekam da isprobam MGSE
<maletaski> \o/
<fb0x> zeleni ste xD
<fb0x> haha
<FiReSTaRT> de si sale :)
<maletaski> hi
<FiReSTaRT> jos samo sat ipo da se skine
<FiReSTaRT> islo bi brze a su izbacili torrent
<FiReSTaRT> tj do sad bih vec poceo da rezem na dvd :P
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-25
<TildaTurn> jutro
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-26
<promis> Anpu: nedostaje ti u onoj skripti za dijagnostifikovanje podaci o mreži
<Anpu> hej promis
<Anpu> hm da
<Anpu> u pravu si
<Anpu> poceo sam da je sklapam za potrebe novajlija na forum, ali mi je onda skrenuta paznja na
<Anpu> sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cathbard.list http://cathbard.com/files/cathbard.list
<Anpu> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cathbard-keyring
<Anpu> sudo apt-get install inxi
<Anpu> sudo inxi -F
<Anpu> koji daleko lepse prikazuje te podatke
<Anpu> i detaljnije
<Atlantic777> uuuu svaka čast za ideju :D
<promis> Da lepo izgleda ovaj inxi
<fb0x> samo sto ovde ne moras 2x apt-get install
<fb0x> vec uradi sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install cathbard-keyring inxi
<Anpu> da
<Anpu> elem, ne bi bilo lose napraviti skriptu sa bas slicnim izlazom poput inxi
<fb0x> zasto praviti nesto sto vec postoji
<Anpu> kad imaju problem, uz poruku prikace izlaz i odmah vidimo sve sto ima i sto pise u logu
<Anpu> zato da ne dodaju repo samo za ovo
<Anpu> jer sve to moze i komandom
<fb0x> a da se skine tarball sa wget
<fb0x> ?
<Anpu> pa moze, ali znas da vecina svezih pocetnika ni ne zna gde je i kako otpakovala kompresovan fajl :p
<fb0x> pa to moze da se automatizuje :D
<Anpu> jos wget skladisti paket u odnosu na koji folder pokazuje (vecinom ~) a oni ce traziti po desktopu
<Anpu> da, moze
<fb0x> pazi, skripta se skine i onda ubaci u /usr/bin/
<fb0x> npr
<promis> koliko vidim, ovaj inxi je bash skripta
<fb0x> da
<promis> i kao da ima malo i pythona
<Anpu> http://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<promis> pa možda može neki portabl da se napravi
<promis> ako su sve komande već instalirane
<promis> DEPENDENCIES
<promis> ####  * bash >=3.0 (bash); df, readlink, stty, tr, uname, wc (coreutils);
<promis> ####    gawk (gawk); grep (grep); lspci (pciutils);
<promis> ####    free, ps, uptime (procps); find (findutils)
<promis> ####  * Also the proc filesystem should be present and mounted
<promis> ####  * Some features, like -M and -d will not work, or will work incompletely,
<promis> ####    if /sys is missing
<promis> ja mislim da ovo sve ima već instalirano
<Anpu> hm moze da se uveze i za irc, fino
<fb0x> pa da
<Anpu> http://code.google.com/p/inxi/wiki/inxi_usage
<Anpu> nema za temperaturu cini mi se
<Anpu> to bi bio dobar dodatak
<Anpu> a ne, ima
<Anpu> jedino less od par logova bi mozda bio dobar dodatak
<fogmaker> Javljam se na raport
<fogmaker> Da li ste razmisljali o Wiki Ubuntu-rs
<promis> fogmaker: možeš da prebaciš tamo moje uputstvo o deljenju interneta preko network managera
<promis> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Deljenje-internet-konekcije-uz-pomo%C4%87-NetworkManager-na-Ubuntu-11-04
<fogmaker> Obavezno
<fogmaker> Sigurno cu to odraditi cim se dogovorim ili nedogovorim sa odgovornim za Wiki prvenstveno olujicz
<fogmaker> Krenuo sam sa mapiranjem Wiki-ja da bi se upoznao sta sve tamo ima a sta fali
<fogmaker> a sta je zastarelo i moze da se obnovi a sta je toliko zastarelo da treba da se menja sa novim
#ubuntu-rs 2011-11-27
<Atlantic777> o/
<promis> PAzi stvarno, Mint preskočio ubuntu na distrowatchu
<fb0x> da
<promis> Puppy prešao na slackware
<fb0x> o_O
<promis> Slacko Puppy 5.3
<promis> There is also a later kernel compiled with PAE HighMem support, for machines with up to 64G RAM.
<promis> puštio sam wget da ga preuzima
<fb0x> ja sam vec na slackware tako da...
<promis> ti se očigledno ne baviš ničim ozbiljnim, čim koristiš slackware
<Atlantic777> haha
<fb0x> lol
<fb0x> ne radim nista posebno...
<spupuser1> pozdrav drustvo
<spupuser1> x chat sa novog puppya
<spupuser1> puppy leti u VM
<spupuser1> 38MB zauzece rama
<fb0x> xD
<fb0x> koji wm ima?
<spupuser1> mislim da su stavili jwm
<fb0x> vidim ima i nesto kao synaptic
<spupuser1> jeste jwm je
<spupuser1> pa ima onaj njegov puppy package maanger
<spupuser1> ima jedan repo njegov
<spupuser1> plus moze da se doda slackware 13.37
<spupuser1> i to offical, salix, slacky
<fb0x> to su i trebali da urade ali se prave pametni xD
<fb0x> msm da ubace neki slackware repo...
<spupuser1> pa moze da se doda
<spupuser1> posto je ova verzija slacware binari kompatibilna
<fb0x> pa koja nije?
<fb0x> xD
<spupuser1> predhodna
<fb0x> o_O
<spupuser1> bila je kompatibilna sa ubuntu lucid
<fb0x> kakav crni ubuntu i slack
<spupuser1> ali kontam na sta mislis
<spupuser1> pa do sada su furali ubuntu riznice
<spupuser1> mogao si da instaliras debice
<fb0x> cek, ne pricas za slackware nego za puppy
<Ddpbf> spupuser1: ти си промис?
<fb0x> puppy je bio baziran na debian-u
<spupuser1> sad furaju slackware pakete
<fb0x> pa da
<fb0x> xD
<spupuser1> jeste Ddpbf ja sam
<fb0x> zato sto je baziran na slackware
<spupuser1> pa da
<fb0x> nece sigurno .deb da ima
<fb0x> xD
<spupuser1> ali ima i svoje pakete .pet
<fb0x> bas nisu imali sta da rade
<fb0x> xD
<spupuser1> Ddpbf, izvestavam iz novog puppy-a
<Ddpbf>  :)
<spupuser1> presli su sa ubuntu lucid - Lupu, na slackware 13.37 - Slacko
<spupuser1> odnosno Spup
<spupuser1> Inace je ovako sve isto
<fb0x> znam da su uvek pocetnicima preporucivali puppy
<spupuser1> vratili su seamonkey suite
<fb0x> ne verujem da ce sada biti tako
<fb0x> xD
<spupuser1> svidja mi se sto furaju Viewnior
<spupuser1> odlican pregledac slika
<fb0x> ja koristim mirage
<spupuser1> bolji nego onaju Xfce
<fb0x> ristrreto? ili tako nesto
<fb0x> xD
<spupuser1> ma da
<spupuser1> rigoleto
<fb0x> on je bagovao mnogo
<fb0x> hahah
<spupuser1> ja sam njega odmah zamenio cim sam otrkio Viewnior
<fb0x> bas cu sad da pogledam kakav je
<spupuser1> a mislim da nece biti problema sa slackware pakeima
<spupuser1> posto ima paket menadzer
<fb0x> ja kompajliram xD
<fb0x> spupuser1, jel puppy ima i druge programe u repo ili samo ono sto je na cd-u?
<fb0x> nije lose ovo ali mirage mi je bolji...
<spupuser1> ono sto je na cd plus u repou
<spupuser1> plus slackware repoi
<spupuser1> plus ostali puppy repoi
<fb0x> to nije lose
<fb0x> jel ima deps support?
<spupuser1> pa bilo je u predhodnoj verziji
<fb0x> zato sto je bio ubuntu xD
<fb0x> sada je slackware
<fb0x> zato i pitam
<fb0x> :D
<fb0x> posto slackware nema...
<spupuser1> ne znam nisam to jos ispitao
<spupuser1> moram da ga gasim
<spupuser1> odoh
<fb0x> ok
<promis> preuzmi ga 125MB, podigni u Vbox, pa ispistaj
<promis> ;)
<promis> ti se razumeš u slackware bolje
<fb0x> nemam instaliran vbox, a i mrzi me da se igram sada
<fb0x> mozda drugi put
<tata_> ima li lubuntu nešto kao "clean c" da obrišem višak temporary files, ostalo mi je samo 500MB za home free space
<fb0x> probaj bleachbit
<tata_> ok, instaliraću ga
<Atlantic777> ovaj... baobab je grafički program za analiziranje sadržaja diska, dakle da vidimo šta to zapravo jede prostor
<Atlantic777> ncdu je konzolni program i ima sličnu ulogu kao baobab
<Atlantic777> inače, privremeni fajlovi se najčešće čuvaju u /tmp, a ako se ne varam, /tmp se prazni pri svakom isključivanju sistema
<Atlantic777> uglavnom, /tmp obično ne zauzima mnogo i redovno se prazni
<fb0x> na *buntu se prazni
<tata_> evo krenuo sam redom kako sam dobio odgovore, uključio sam blancbit, ali kako se ovo sad radi?
<fb0x> pa nacrtano ti je sve
<tata_> nije mi ništa nacrtao, leve imam neki spisak a desno prazno
<fb0x> pa sa leve selektujes sta ce da se brise
<fb0x> pa onda ides Preview
<fb0x> pa delete
<tata_> ok
<tata_> jel ovo sve bezbedno, imam oko 5000 fajlova za brisanje!!
<Atlantic777> sve Å¡to nije u /home, nije tvoje
<fb0x> o_O
<Atlantic777> verovatno
<fb0x> bezbedno je
<fb0x> ali vidi ako ti nesto treba
<fb0x> neki logovi
<fb0x> i sl
<tata_> usr i var
<fb0x> mozda neces da brises
<fb0x> sta usr var?
<Atlantic777> fajlovi iz usr i var, verovatno
<Atlantic777> u usr možda ima neke dokumentacije koju hoće da obriše, ili tako nešto
<fb0x> nemoj to
<Atlantic777> verovatno je bezbedno
<tata_> evo primer jednog   ...   Delete 4KB /var/log/samba/log.winbindd.2.gz
<Atlantic777> to deri
<fb0x> ali mora onda da bure root
<Ddpbf> не мора
<Ddpbf> може и као обичан
<Ddpbf> само ако је суд
<tata_> sad je root
<Ddpbf> *судо
<tata_> ovo mi je na kraju     ...    apt-get autoclean ?B
<tata_> apt-get autoremove ?B
<fb0x> i apt-get clean
<fb0x> jao, sigurno imas cache u /var/cache/apt/
<Ddpbf> apt-get clean и apt-get autoclean чисте аптов кеш
<Ddpbf> apt-get autoremove уклања програме који више нису потребни
<tata_> znači da brišem da oderem?
<Ddpbf> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Ddpbf> неко дода и sudo apt-get check онако из естетских разлога
<Ddpbf> са друге стране ја највише волим sudo pacman -Scc :D
<tata_> ok, ovo radi ,  hvala gopodo, poz.
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-19
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kubuntu 12.10 - problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-12-10-problem
<profiler1982> jel uspeo neko unity 2d na 12.10 da instalira?
<Guest35445> pozdrav svima :) jel ima nekog online?
<profiler1982> ima
<Guest35445> jesi li mozda raspolozen da pomognes pocetniku koji koristi linux celih 2 sata? :D
<Guest35445> citao sam po forumima
<Guest35445> nisam skroz duduk
<Guest35445> ali par stvari koji mi nisu jasne
<Guest35445> pa ako te ne smara jel moze par pitanja? :)
<profiler1982> gde je zapelo
<profiler1982> shoot
<Guest35445> hvala ti :) ovako:
<Guest35445> instalirao sam ubuntu 12.10 i pokusao ovo da namestim: http://www.unixmen.com/configure-conky-lua-in-ubuntu-11-10-12-04-fedora-debian-and-linuxmint-howto-conky/
<Guest35445> medjutim kada ukucam u terminal prvu komandu
<Guest35445> izbaci mi ovo:
<Guest35445> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package conky-all
<Guest35445> gde gresim? :/
<TildaTurn> odmah u startu
<profiler1982> sto ne instaliraš conky iz software center
<Guest35445> aha,znaci da ne kucam komandu u terminalu?
<Guest35445> neki u searchu SCentra kucam conky?
<TildaTurn> kazes imas linux celih 2h a boris se sa nekim sumnjivim uputstvima sa neta
<profiler1982> pazi, trebalo bi da može, ali probaj iz SC
<Guest35445> znam,upravu si Tilda,ali pretrazujem net u potrazi sta da prvo instaliram na linuxu,kako da podesim,i slucajno naletim na ovo.
<profiler1982> sudo apt-get install conky-all si kucao. trebalo bi bez tog -all
<TildaTurn> citaj forum od A do Z, ima tamo sve
<TildaTurn> ubuntu-rs forum
<profiler1982> i na wiki-ju ima za conky koliko hoćeš
<Guest35445> ok,hvala vam na odgovorima. A sto se tice foruma,nije mi jasno kako ne postoji neka tema tipa : "Prvi susret sa Linuxom: Sta prvo podesiti/skinuti".
<TildaTurn> ima
<TildaTurn> apsolutni pocetnici
<TildaTurn> itd
<profiler1982> gledaj, početnicima je najbolje da u početku koriste SC
<Guest35445> tu je sve nesto nabacano,nema konkretno sta kako skinuti podesiti,nego sve "e znate ja imam problem,htedoh da skinem BDJHF ali iskace mi greska" -.-
<profiler1982> jer su tmo aplikacije koje su već proverene za tvoju verziju ubuntu-a
<TildaTurn> nije nista tamo nabacano
<TildaTurn> ima sve, redom
<profiler1982> imaš wiki stranicu sa upustvima. a imaš i pretragu na forumu
<profiler1982> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/search.php
<TildaTurn> iz pitanja se da videti da nisi trazio
<Guest35445> jao ovo wiki nisam video,sko
<Guest35445> skroz je super
<TildaTurn> eee pa ...
<Guest35445> a forum sa mpregledao
<profiler1982> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Glavna_strana
<Guest35445> zato i znam da su sve takva pitanja
<Guest35445> i koristio sam search
<Guest35445> hvala obojicim :)
<profiler1982> ako si uspeo ceo da pregledas svaka ti čast, ali bi ti trebalo 10x2h za to
<TildaTurn> da
<Guest35445> nisam mislio ceo,nego sam gledao teme
<profiler1982> a baš pazimo da sve bude pregledno na forumu
<Guest35445> i nisam sad isao u 58 stranu
<Guest35445> ok,morate da me shvatite,meni je trenutno sve konfuzno
<Guest35445> polako :)
<TildaTurn> zato polako i sve redom
<profiler1982> registruj se, otvori temu ii piši u postojećoj nekoj
<Guest35445> hvala vam na vremenu sto trosite meni objasnjavajuci neke stvari ,zaista :)
<TildaTurn> ma ok :)
<profiler1982> i, brate..... samo conky ces malo teže podesiti sam ako nemaš iskustva
<profiler1982> jesi li koristio rainmeter na win-u kad?
<Guest35445> ok,necu ga dirati :) ali vidim ovde kao lik kaze noobfriendy
<Guest35445> pa rek'o da probam :D
<Guest35445> jesam,trenutno ga imam xD
<profiler1982> e sa conky je slična stvar, moraš da podesavaš paametre tvog systema isto kao u rainmeter
<Guest35445> aham,ok :)
<TildaTurn> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Forum-apsolutni-pocetnici
<TildaTurn> odavde kreni
<Guest35445> zahvaljujuci tome sam i instalirao Ubuntu
<Guest35445> tj onaj pdf knjizi :D
<Guest35445> *onoj
<profiler1982> ako se snalaziš sa rainmeter, snaćićesš se i sa conky
<Guest35445> e a pogledaj sad teme u tom forumu
<profiler1982> i Å¡ta sa temma?
<Guest35445> pa kaze: 1. nece da se lap top vrati iz sten baya
<Guest35445> 2. Ne radi nova tastatura - A4Tech X7 G800 MU
<Guest35445> 3.64 bit Java, Flash i script za brisanje prethodnih install-acija Flash-a (Stranica: 1 2 3 )
<Guest35445> itd da ne spamujem
<Guest35445> vidis?
<Guest35445> sve neki problemi,meni treba tema koja kaze:
<TildaTurn> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-conky--11030
<profiler1982> to su problemi koje su ljudi imali i resavaju se ili su reseni
<TildaTurn> eno Conky ^^^ gore link
<profiler1982> imas brate pretragu, kao na google
<Guest35445> hvala vam,za sada gledam ovaj wiki,skroz mi odgovara :) e boze,imam kolokvijume za 5 dana a ja se bakcem linuom :D
<Guest35445> *linuxom
<profiler1982> ako ne nadjes resenje kod nas, a znas eng http://askubuntu.com/questions
<profiler1982> koja ti je konfiguracija?
<Guest35445> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c02239523&tmp_task=prodinfoCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&lc=en&product=4226726
<Guest35445> taj :)
<Guest35445> sa kojim program mogu da raspakujem RAR fajlove?
<TildaTurn> http://opencheese.com/2009/05/08/ubuntu-how-to-unrar-rar-files-with-ubuntu/
<Guest35445> hvala :) a ovo unrar koji nije free znaci da mu kod nije dostupan svima ili da se placa?
<TildaTurn> prvo kolokvium pa na citanje foruma
<Guest35445> da mama
<Guest35445> Molim vas pomozite mi! Zasto kada ukucam u terminalu  <<sudo aptitude install skype>> nece da mi instalira skype?
<Guest35445> izlazi mi ovo: sudo: aptitude: command not found
<TildaTurn> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instalacija-iz-terminala
<Guest35445> neizmerno sam ti zahvalan ^^ iako vidim da me ne "mirises" jer sam lenji pocetnik hvala ti jos jednom na pomoci :D
<TildaTurn> pomozi sebi pa ce ti i Veliki Manituu pomoci
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> GNOME workspace bug : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gnome-workspace-bug
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kakav je ovo desktop racunar? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kakav-je-ovo-desktop-racunar
<Kostic> Шта је са форумом?
<bitlord> neko zapeo u kabl? :o)
 * bitlord nema pojma
<Kostic> Пингује се али нешто тешко пролазе пингови... Или мене зеза тп-линк...
<bitlord> ne radi ni odavde
<Kostic> --- forum.ubuntu-rs.org ping statistics ---
<Kostic> 25 packets transmitted, 25 received, 0% packet loss, time 121085ms
<Kostic> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 8.375/19.438/40.618/9.164 ms
<Kostic> Ух...
<maletaski> trenutno radim beckup na forumu
<Kostic> Аха. Ок.
<maletaski> samo malo strpljenja :D
<Kostic> Дедер, постави на почетак /topic-a неко обавештење maletaski. ;)
<maletaski> ma saće to završi
 * maletaski se nada
<maletaski> forum je opet dostupan
<Kostic> Хвала.
<maletaski> nema na čemu ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-20
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> HP  - LaserJet P1005 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hp-laserjet-p1005
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> 11.10 na 12.10-- problem kante : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-11-10-na-12-10-problem-kante
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> samsung multi--- skener : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-samsung-multi-skener
<tata> da li neko zna zašto kod mene gitarski procesor RAKARAK radi ali čuje se i neko krčanje, cepanje zvuka? koristim ubuntu 12.04
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Питање у вези инсталирања убунтуа : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-pitanje-u-vezi-instaliranja-ubuntua
<bitlord> krcanje? problem sa kablovima?  (mada nemam pojma o muzici, instrumentima i uredjajima)
<Beretta021> tata: probaj da smanjis zvuk na 80%
<Beretta021> i manje
<Beretta021> pa vidi jel opet krci
<tata> jesam smanjio ali i dalje kči
<bitlord> mozda neka buka sa mic ulaza, iskljuci boost za mic itd... pokusaj se igrati (a mozda i nema veze sa time)
<tata> ma kao da dok semluje ga tako kao da tu nešto krči
<tata> sempluje
<Beretta021> obicno mi se desavalo kad mi je pcm na 100% na nekim karticama
<Beretta021> da uzasno krci
<tata> ima li svrhe da ga obrišem pa ponovo da ga instaliram
<bitlord> tata, tesko
<tata> ok, a kažeš da pcm smanjim
<bitlord> tata, pokusaj sa alsamixer da se igras sve za recording sto ne koristis smanji,pogasi itd...
<tata> dobra ideja, nisam ni podešavao sve na alsamixeru
<tata> idem da to odradim, javiću rezultata kasnije ili drugi dan
<tata> poz.
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> izbor oko verzije OS : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-izbor-oko-verzije-os
<nikolam> https://www.google.com/intl/en/takeaction/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=112012freeandopentyshare
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-21
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Windows aplikacije na ubutnu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-windows-aplikacije-na-ubutnu
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> DVDRW ata za lap top računar : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-dvdrw-ata-za-lap-top-racunar
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> deljenje datoteka izmedju ubuntu i win xp : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-deljenje-datoteka-izmedju-ubuntu-i-win-xp
<nikolam> ufff, ovaj ubuntu od verzije do verzije je sve promenio
<nikolam> od kad sam instalirao svez ubuntu 12.04 sa ovim novim izgledom, pao sam u depresiju...
<nikolam> za sve mi treba 12 klikova
<v1adimir> Quantal Xubu ftw. ;)
<nikolam> atitude NIJE podrazumevano instaliran...
<nikolam> znam al xfce nema preveden na srpski a pripremam komp za jednu porodicu..
<nikolam> aptitude
<nikolam> ah da synaptic sam trazio, jeste . :P
<v1adimir> au, srpski xD
<nikolam> nope. ni njega nema
<nikolam> ima smao ovaj jezivi softver centar. Mislim , nije jziv kad imam i sinaptik da se pomognem.
<v1adimir> skinuli su synap. sa xubu-a to znam, zbog velicine diska..
<v1adimir> sudo apt-get install synaptic :)
<nikolam> ama ja sam na ubuntu sad
<nikolam> i sinaptik koliko znam POSOTJI na xubuntu
<nikolam> na ubuntu ga nema
<nikolam> tj provericu to za xubuntu jos jednom, dal sam ga sam dodavao.
<v1adimir> 12.10 clean install ga nema
<nikolam> ok
<nikolam> evo blenem 5 minuta ua system setings na ubuntu i ne kapiram gde da podesim riznice
<nikolam> mislio sam da naknadno dodam srpski sa dvd-a
<nikolam> a klizas na spisku porgrama je sirok, nekoliko piksela
<nikolam> i aplikacije razbacane na sve strane
<nikolam> Aha, update manager pa settings
<nikolam> dobijam poruku  pri podizanju: error:sparse file not allowed, press any key to continue. I to po instalalciji na Btrfs
<nikolam> dakle, ja sam sve samo ne neiskusan korisnik i za sad mi se nista ne svidja (istu poruku je davao i pri instalaciji u virtualbox na btrfs)
<v1adimir> :(
<Kostic> nikolam, користим Лубунту са нашом локализацијом, скоро све је преведено. Пробај Лубунту у виртуелној машини па види да ли ти врши посао.
<nikolam> ma sam sam kriv, bio sam na xubuntu godinama :)
<nikolam> Kostic, to mi je i cilj da podesim.
<nikolam> ma dize se on. I to ne javlja u 12.10
<nikolam> tako da tako ce na kraju i da bude
<nikolam> evo sad sam ga ukacio na internet pa ce sve da se naprzi lepo :P
<nikolam> sinaptik pa sve po redu :)
<Kostic> Синаптик је избачен у 11.04 ако се добро сећам
<nikolam> i da, prvo startovanje 12.04 i odmah fatal errors. ufff
<Kostic> Зашто користиш Btrfs систем датотека nikolam?
<nikolam> Pa ja sam se transportovao kroz vreme sa 10.04 kad mi puklo unapredjenej na 12.04
<Kostic> Тај систем је још у развоју и није препоручљив за обичне кориснике.
<Kostic> Користи Екст4.
<v1adimir> Kostic: 12.04 Xubuntu ga je imao
<v1adimir> *synaptic
<nikolam> Kostic, pa presao sam na 12.10 jer tek taj kernel podzava dinamicko prebacivanje podataka sa raid0 u raid1. Btrfs ima snimke stanja (snapshots)
<nikolam> nema sve sto ima zfs al stize polako
<Kostic> Чек, каква је то породица која ће користити РАИД дискове? o.O
<nikolam> kazu da su u 3.6 kernelu vec namestili btrfs send.
<v1adimir> lolz :s
<nikolam> Kostic, to mmi je na drugo masini
<Kostic> Да ли ти то уређујеш машину за неку тамо породицу или за себе?
<nikolam> Kostic, a plan je da kada dokupe jos jedan disk, da im ga lako dodam
<nikolam> plan je da kada nesto Sjebu, da izvadim snapshot
<nikolam> , kapis
<Kostic> Па неће користити више од пет дискова мајку му.
<Kostic> Убаци Екст4 и кажи им да редовно праве резервну копију важних података и ћао.
<nikolam> pa dva u buducnosti. jedan za pocetak
<Kostic> Када им инсталираш основни систем и инсталираш све програме
<nikolam> ne. ext3/4 nemaju snimke stanja
<nikolam> ne rade to porodice bre, Kostic :)
<nikolam> moram da im instlairam sve od a do Sh .
<Kostic> Могу само да кажем, срећно.
<Kostic> Са Btrfs у овом стању се нећеш усрећити.
<nikolam> Inace, Kostic Btrfs moze sada vec u 12.10 da drzi u nizu diskova odvojeno metadata i podatke u odvojenim raid vrednostima
<v1adimir> uh, sve sa default admin-account-om i onda 1 user-acct za njih i kad se syebe, onda je lako?..
<nikolam> ja kapiram da je btrfs posle toliko cekanja, sada konacno okej z akoriscenje
<nikolam> s obzirom da redhat i suse planiraju da ga stave u podrzano izdanje
<nikolam> znam da ga bije los glas
<nikolam> al sto je mnogo cekanja, mnogo je
<nikolam> vladimir, ne nego snapshot snima snimke stanja celog "/" i mozes da vratis u prethodno stanje a to moze da vazi i za /home ili neki drugi dir
<nikolam> vladimir, ma ja mislim da im ne oduzimam mogucnost da dodaju programe. Imam snapshot i miran sam.
<v1adimir> ok, kapiram, ali sta je jednostavnije?.. i ko ce da pravi backup novi da im se ne izgubi novi data
<v1adimir> ali ok kul :)
<nikolam> vladimir, pa niko, to su njihovi podaci. Mogu eventualno kasnije da namestim da to povremeno snima ali samo za /home/korisnik ili nesto
<v1adimir> aha, hm
<nikolam> istreniras ih da sve trpaju u /home/share od filmova i gluposti
<nikolam> ako neko zna bolju alternativu za dyndns  za daljinski pristup masinama, nek javi
 * nikolam grize savest sto im nije ostavio vindovs u dual but
<v1adimir> hehe :s
 * nikolam ce da im namesti vbox ako ih pece nostalgija :)
<v1adimir> jel' im bio razvaljen windows, zato promena?
 * nikolam se nada da nece njega da peku mrezna podesavanja za Vip usb internet
<nikolam> vladimir, ne nego imaju mnogo sadrzaja da se sacuva a mali im HD, pa sam resio da ga kok nem
<v1adimir> hm kul
<nikolam> vbox, wth
<v1adimir> onaj oracle mi sljaka fino sa winxp 64
<v1adimir> btw.
<nikolam> vladimir, koji mislis
<nikolam> jeli, kako radi "server for serbia" za ubuntu? jel ok ovih dana? nisam ga koristio godinama, od kad je zezao nekad
<v1adimir> Oracle VirtualBox sa .vdi (defragovan, ociscen sa SDelete i kompresovan)
<Kostic> Као што рекох, није препоручљиво још увек коришћење Бтрфс система датотека на Убунтуу. Зато се не жали што користиш развојне програме који још нису подржани. ;)
<Kostic> Српски сервер ради очајно
<Kostic> доста пакета нису најновији
<Kostic> и има доста нерешивих међузависности.
<v1adimir> Kostic: nisam primetio :-0
<Kostic> Избегавај наш сервер.
<nikolam> Kostic, nije istina, podrzan jena 12.04 i na 12.10 ima ga da se izabere pri instalaciji.
<nikolam> Zato se ne zali kad se ljudi javljaju za podrsku :)
<Kostic> Што не значи да је подржан већ да је могуће коришћење
<nikolam> Kostic, : znam.
<Kostic> Прочешљај мало форуме
<Kostic> нико га не препоручује још увек.
<nikolam> Kostic, da ali sto ga ne bi koristili. To je bilo nekad sad je drugo vreme
<v1adimir> Kostic: koji onda, neki us-new-york default?..
<Kostic> Главни сервер
<v1adimir> kul
<nikolam> pogledaj ovaj video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxWuaozpe2I
<Kostic> Не
<nikolam> glavni je u UK
<Kostic> Мотра не подржава Јућуб. :)
<nikolam> Kostic, youtube.com/html5
<Kostic> Главни је у Британији а седише предузећа је на острву Ман.
<v1adimir> nasao, Download from: main server
<v1adimir> hv :)
<Kostic> nikolam, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mothra_(web_browser)...
<Kostic> ;)
<Kostic> Уради одмах, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install -f
<v1adimir> pftt kk
<nikolam> krrr bzzz :)
<nikolam> Kod plan9 je dobro sto kad padne X/graficki server, aplikacije ostaju, jer ne zavise direktno od njega. Kad se vrati, samo se ponovo zakace. Al aj pa ti sad vrti plan9 :)
<nikolam> jao bre Kostic znas kad je gopher bio aktuelan...
<Kostic> nikolam, наравно да знам.
<Kostic> ;)
<Kostic> План 9 нема Икс сервер.
<nikolam> zato sam se i ogradio sa grafickim...
<Kostic> План 9 користи Рио као графичко окружење.
<nikolam> ako je to nesto na moj racun, sad cu da te gadjam sa netscape 2.0 , cek cek
<Kostic> И на Плану 9 се одмах диже графички део тј. нема конзолног дела.
<Kostic> Engage the Mothra!
<nikolam> kao sada sa KMS an linuksu
<Kostic> Engage mothra wardrones!
 * Kostic presses a big red button labeled "Do Not Press!".
 * nikolam mazi po glavi Kostic 
<Kostic> gtfl. ;)
 * nikolam prosto ne veruje da posle "sveze" 12.04 instalacije, mora da preuzme "samo" 268MB unapredjenih paketa
<nikolam> .deb PLACE za delta RPM (preuzimanje samo razlika medju paketima)
<Kostic> Па добро, то се скине за три минута...
<nikolam> da kakod a ne. Sad svi redom treba d aimaju internet i svoj spejs satl
<nikolam> to je jako zabavno kad ce ovi da "cepaju" Vip ubogi USB internet sa nekim protokcicem plus 256Kbita posle toga
<Kostic> Јбга, неко има 15/18 Mbps а неко користи убоги Вип... :)
<nikolam> al to je Debian problem...
<nikolam> to je s toga sto jos nismo posekli telekomovu monopol
<Kostic> Проблем је у томе што одмах нисмо кренули са оптиком као Румуни...
<nikolam> ako neko ima los internet, ja cu mu ladno preporuciti centos ili opnSuse . leba mi
<nikolam> Prvi utisak kad sam probao 12.04 je bio.. kako je divno bagovit. svaki cas neka vesela poruka o izvestaju greske.
<nikolam> Kostic, mislim, skidati 39MB paket ako si promenio par redov akoda u kernelu je blago receno blesavao.
<nikolam> nekako mi se cini da su svi do sad to resili sem .deb
<Kostic> Није, то је Линукс! xD
<Kostic> Нико те не сили да надограђујеш било шта. ;)
<nikolam> Kostic, pa moras zbog "sigurnosnih unapredjenja"
<nikolam> to je "lepota podrzanih zamrznutih verzija jezgra"
<nikolam> inace Kostic ne slazem se da masine sa dva i vise diska nisu za sve. Prema mom misljenju, u radnjama bi trebali svima da lupaju po 2 diska u masine i Radi1 podrazumevano.
<nikolam> do duse, sad je vreme za ssd polako
<nikolam> al i on u raid1, i deo u radi0
<Kostic> Зашто бих користио два диска? Да се ја питам не би ни користио диск већ ССД али шта ћеш...
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> preuzimanje sharovanih fajlova sa mreze : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-preuzimanje-sharovanih-fajlova-sa-mreze
<stereo_eeepc> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/gnome-shell-38-to-get-classic-mode.html
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-22
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> hp630 + ubuntu 12.10 grafika : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-hp630-ubuntu-12-10-grafika
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> GIMP usporava rad i racunar : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gimp-usporava-rad-i-racunar
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> SSD TRIM i 12.04.1 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ssd-trim-i-12-04-1
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Kako konfigurisati LVM za 2 HDD-a? : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kako-konfigurisati-lvm-za-2-hdd-a
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Formatiranje foruma bbcode koj dugujem... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-formatiranje-foruma-bbcode-koj-dugujem
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Terminal commands : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-terminal-commands
<uros1> Test pidgin na n900
<uros1> Hehe
<uros1> maletaki: ping
<uros1> maletaski: ping
<maletaski> yo/
<maletaski> uros1, pong
<uros1> Jel mi rade naša slova
<maletaski> da
<uros1> Jeee
<maletaski> :D
<uros1> Pidgin na n900 hehe
<maletaski> :)
<uros1> Dobro fala
<maletaski> np
<stereo_eeepc> e ode uros
<maletaski> ode
<stereo_eeepc> maletaski: o/
<maletaski> hi
<stereo_eeepc> kako si druže
<maletaski> evo radno :)
<maletaski> u poslu preko guše
<stereo_eeepc> uh, pa onda...
<stereo_eeepc> ja idem na pauzu
<stereo_eeepc> taman da se ošišam :)
<maletaski> i ja trenutno pijem ness :D
<stereo_eeepc> popio sam tri čaja dok sam pregledao tekstove
<maletaski> :))
<stereo_eeepc> no
<stereo_eeepc> ako se uroš javi, podseti ga da mi pošalje slike
<maletaski> ok
<stereo_eeepc> za ubuntu recenziju da ne bude zabune
<stereo_eeepc> za libre
 * maletaski beck to drowing bord :D
<stereo_eeepc> ...
<maletaski> oću nema problem
<stereo_eeepc> hvala
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Bio-Linux 7 - Released November 2012 : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-bio-linux-7-released-november-2012
<phezord> cek koliko sam razumeo ovja hajtek prica o tome da je napravio skript na kome smao kliknes na bb kod i on ga ubaci u post bez JS-a ?
<phezord> cek koliko sam razumeo ovja hajtek prica o tome da je napravio skript na kome smao kliknes na bb kod i on ga ubaci u post bez JS-a ?
<phezord> ups izvinite za dupli
<profiler1982> kod njega na forumu radi
<profiler1982> bez js
<phezord> to je glupost
<phezord> mozda koristi ajax
<phezord> lol
<phezord> ali bez toga ne mzoe
<phezord> moze*
<profiler1982> ali fazon je bio sto je ubedjivan da ne moze bez js
<phezord> btw. na forumu je nemoguce promeniti ime za prikaz?
<phezord> profiler1982
<phezord> taj covek je idiot
<phezord> ja sam ga banvoao i sa #linuks-srbija
<phezord> i sa foruma
<phezord> covek je nenormalni lazov i tvrdoglavi panj
<profiler1982> ali bio je u pravu ovaj put
<phezord> pa je bio samnom na kanalu i moli me da ga ucim pyhonu
<phezord> i onda je pricao kako sam ja kralj bla bla
<phezord> a obrati paznju sta mi je zatim psolao kad je dobio ban
<phezord> http://img809.imageshack.us/img809/8686/877d3e74f6bb4c128bc7c08.png
<phezord> o.O
<phezord> a pre toga me je molio da mu ne diram sajt
<phezord> zaista tesko je znati sta taj covek misli i razmislja i kudaj e zapucao
<bitlord> a da ipak ne govorite tako ruzno o neko, bar ne javno i na zvanicnom kanalu?
<bitlord> nekome*
<ZDroid> zdravo
<phezord> izvini bitlord
<ZDroid> o čemu se diskutuje?
<ZDroid> nisam upućen
<phezord> ali rtaj covek vas farba a vi padate
<bitlord> phezord, dok god ne pricate o meni meni ne smeta, ali mislim da nije u redu
<phezord> i jos vam trazi izvinjenje
<phezord> potpuno je preumisljen
<phezord> "A sada bih molio izvinjenje od Gorana"
<phezord> Meni je trazio da mu se izvinim jer sam nevaspitan o.O
<phezord> Pazi ti coveka sto deli pravdu :D
<profiler1982> znas sta je goran meni uradio i nisam dobio izvinjenje
<profiler1982> jel u toku neko????
<profiler1982> pp poruku u javnost
<profiler1982> jel to ok????
<profiler1982> a
<profiler1982> jel to nevaspitano
<profiler1982> ali nema veze
<phezord> Ovo je irc doduse, ali ako vec imate predefinisana pravila onda nije ok
<profiler1982> pa kako goran ne dobi ban za to
<profiler1982> a ovaj uradio mnogo blaze i dobi ga
<profiler1982> a bio u pravu kakav god da je
<profiler1982> stani, pa jel ok i na irc ja sad tebi privatno napisem nesto  a ti izneses ovde?
<phezord> On je 'izleceni' narkoman koji krivi druge zbog svoje proslosti, a zapravo i dalje je isti
<phezord> Ne znam gorana i tebe, ali njega znam
<profiler1982> stvarno
<profiler1982> ja te neznam sa foruma, a vidim da znas dosta toga tamo
<profiler1982> meni je username svuda isto....
<phezord> ma nisam ja na domacim forumima
<phezord> bio sam pre jedno 2-3 godine na ubuntu-rs kao crax0
<phezord> ali kratko sma ostao
<phezord> a taj nick sam morao da menjam zbog plavih organa :D kao i njegovu istoriju
<profiler1982> a  citas postove i ovde tvrdis
<profiler1982> nesto sto nisi pratio
<phezord> Procitao sam
<profiler1982> ja sam mom samo dodao datum rodjenja
<phezord> a kazem na forumu nisam
<phezord> na ircu sam 24/7
<phezord> anyway
<phezord> ja ti nisam ni otac ni majka niti bilo ko da bi ti mene slusao ili da te ja ucim
<phezord> ja mogu samo da ti predstavim svoje vidjenje
<phezord> na tebi je da sam vidis kako je najbolje sa tvoje strane
<phezord> ali racunaj da kada kazem nesto ne bih rekao da ne stojim iza toga
<profiler1982> ja sto vidim je da si javno rekao za coveka da je leceni narkoman
<profiler1982> i to mi sve govori
<phezord> http://prntscr.com/kcn2x
<phezord> Javno?
<phezord> Pa sto da ne
<phezord> covek ima sajt antistereotip.info
<phezord> uradi whois
<phezord> googlaj i gg
<phezord> imas i imenik
<phezord> mozes i srednju skolu da mu nadjes
<profiler1982> pa?
<phezord> Sto se mene tice, njegov problem
<profiler1982> a sto to svi moraju da znaju
<profiler1982> vidis koliko ljui ovde
<profiler1982> ljudi
<phezord> ako on ima nesto da kaze tako za mene nek izvoli :)
<phezord> So what?
<profiler1982> zvanican kanal
<phezord> ovo je javni kanal
<phezord> ovo je internet
<phezord> valjda imamo slobodu govora makar ovde
<profiler1982> svaka tebi cast
<phezord> i jos nesto zar trebam da ja postujem nekog ko meni posalje onakvo nesto na pm?
<phezord> Ako mislis da treba, mozete slobodno da se udruzite st ose mene tice
<phezord> sto se*
<profiler1982> ali u pp
<profiler1982> ne javno kao ti
<profiler1982> ti ocigledno volis da imas publiku?
<phezord> ne ti ne shvatas ili ne citas
<phezord> banovao sam ga kad je to slao na JAVNI chat
<phezord> pa je onda maestralni zavrsetak poslao na pp
<phezord> ali ocigledno da si tvrdoglav kao i on
<phezord> novi drugari na pomolu :)
<profiler1982> ja NIKAD ne bi rekao za coveka da je narkoman javno
<profiler1982> NIKAD
<phezord> Zasto se onda bunis?
<phezord> Pusti da te gaze, a ti cuti
<profiler1982> koga da gaze
<phezord> A posto smo mi koji bismo to rekli onima koji nas provociraju, a nista nisam slagao da me grize savest, budi siguran da se ne izvinjavamo upravo zbog toga sto nista nismo slagali
<phezord> A cekaj
<phezord> to teras neke filozofije ko tebe kamenom ti njega hlebom?
<phezord> right?
<v1adimir> uh ne bih da se mesam, ali valjda je imalo veze sa tim da bb-kod dugmici kod novog posta na forumu ubacuju neki text: undefined= bar kod mene, na firefox-u
<profiler1982> gde to ima
<v1adimir> tj. ne rade
<profiler1982> ne radi u novom firefox-u
<ZDroid> ma dobro
<profiler1982> ali raspravka je mmnogo otisla
<v1adimir> to, valjda; nisam mnogo ni gledao kako, zasto
<ZDroid> lepo ćemo reprogramiranje ff
<ZDroid> :D
<nemysis> najbolje je uzeti od hightech-a engine to radi super
<profiler1982> covek se nudio da pomogne
<nemysis> aha nego Å¡ta i meni je dao isto radi u lokalu super
<profiler1982> nego ovde pojedinima smeta njegov privatni zivot a ne ono sto je od koristi
<profiler1982> i taj privatni pitaj boga da li je tacan
<bitlord> ja mislim da se ovde raspravlja o stvarima koje nemaju veze sa ubuntu-om, F(L)OSS-om itd...
<profiler1982> i ja
<profiler1982> zato  branim coveka
<Beretta021> imate #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<profiler1982> covek poceo ovde da vodi rat
<profiler1982> i da kompromituje coveka
<v1adimir> Beretta021: tnx
<profiler1982> nije ok
<phezord> profiler1982 ne vodim rat i "kompromitovacu" ga do sutra. Ako imas jos nesto da dodas onda uradio tu na offtopic
<NotAnpu> o/
<Beretta021> o/
<phezord> o/
<Beretta021> e ljudi ajde manite se raspravki bespotrebnih da ne bi sankcionisali
<profiler1982> ok
<Beretta021> sve se loguje
<Beretta021> od strane centrale
<profiler1982> cekaj jesam li ja nesto lose urdio
<Beretta021> ne interesuje me vasa raspravka
<NotAnpu> nemojte mi dirate Berettu, ima sve da vas otera na suse ako niste dobri
<Beretta021> ali dosta je
<profiler1982> sto sam branio coveka koji je "inventar foruma" od coveka koji veze sa forumom nema
<Beretta021> da, mogli ste na pvt a ne ovde
<profiler1982> cekj, jer sam krenuo da prica, pogledaj log
<profiler1982> ja sam i rekao na pwt takve stvari
<Beretta021> ma ne zanima me, bilo sta bilo, vise nema raspravke
<Beretta021> phezord: imas zutu kartu
<phezord> sta ce mi
<phezord> :)
<Beretta021> ovo nije mesto za iznosenje svojih frustracija
<Beretta021> i pljuvanje po ljudima
<phezord> ok, ja sam izneo cinjenice, a rasprava je bila medjusobna
<phezord> nisam samo ja ucestvovao u "raspravi"
<phezord> ili pravila ne vaze isto za sve
<NotAnpu> sudo apt-get install sl
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-23
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> VNC na Ubuntu 10.04 i imenovanje na mrezi : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-vnc-na-ubuntu-10-04-i-imenovanje-na-mrezi
 * stereo_eeepc is away: away means away
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> AJmo ovako, ocigledno se nismo razumeli... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-ajmo-ovako-ocigledno-se-nismo-razumeli
<nikolam> Takodje u okviru redovnog korisnickog interfejsa prikazuje reklame... Ne smeta mi da pri dnu softver centra (tj prodavnice) prikazuje programe, ali da mi ih gura direktno u korisnicko okruzenje... :( Mislim da se to krsi i sa srpskim zakonima o napadnom reklamiranju...
<nikolam> Ako neko zna kako iskljuciti slanje koriscenje i pretrage trecim stranama van Canonical, neka javi.
<nikolam> kada se pritisne <I> na dnu dole desno u Dash na Ubuntu, dobija se "legal notice" da vasa IP adresa i sve sto unesete u dash tokom koriscenja, ce biti dostavljeno Fejsbuku, tviteru, BBC i Amazonu i drugima. Sa kojima mojoe koriscenej sistema nema veze...
<nikolam> izgleda da je potrebno ukloniti unity-lens-shopping i sve sto se zove delom "ubuntuone"
 * stereo_eeepc is away: away means away
<nikolam> Razmisljam o tome u sta se Ubuntu pretvorio.
<Sceko> u sranje u boji
<nikolam> Sceko, pa nije bas s* , mislim na ovaj ubunu one i integraciju Amazona u Dash
<Sceko> meni se dopao mint kako su odradili
<nikolam> to deli tvoj IP i podatke o lokalnim pretragama/kosicenju sa trecim firmam van canonical
<nikolam> ma dobro, sad neko voli ovo, neko ono. Ja sam proveo mnogo vremena na xfce, pa nisam bio svestan.
<nikolam> Podsvesno sam ocekivao "malo prosireni gnome"
<nikolam> a dobioi sam ugrozavanje privatnosti ugadjeno u ubundu desktop
<hightech> e
<hightech> mogu li razlog
<hightech> bana
<hightech> do NIKADA
<hightech> SUJETA
<hightech> PONOS
<hightech> ?????
<hightech> sta
<hightech> GLUPAVOST admin tima
<hightech> ili sta
<hightech> ne razumem
<hightech> ne verujem ladno da ste sekta
<hightech> i to teska
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] AJmo ovako, ocigledno se nismo razumeli... : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-ajmo-ovako-ocigledno-se-nismo-razumeli
<Sceko> hightech
<Sceko> Banovan
<stereo_eeepc> video
<hightech> de si pherozd
<hightech> picko jedna .... licemerno govno .... ko god da si ... pickice mala
<hightech> c0ax, stavi flaster na kameru ,.,,,,
<hightech> da ne vide ljudi
<hightech> bale koje imas
<Kostic> Шта је ово кој кернел? Maletaski, модулатору реагуј. ;)
<hightech> Kosticu
<hightech> i tebe ce upropastiti
<hightech> mali balavci
<hightech> mali wanna be hakeri
<hightech> i ti takozvani ADMINI
<Kostic> Ce la vie.
<hightech> koji banuju
<hightech> jer ne znaju
<hightech> sta je regexp
<hightech> e jebem ti programere
<hightech> evo vam kod mentalci
<hightech>   'code'   => array('bbcode_id' => 8, 'regexp' => array('#\[code(?:=([a-z]+))?\](.+\[/code\])#uise' => "\$this->bbcode_code('\$1', '\$2')")),
<hightech> ako ste tolko glupi
<hightech> ko vas jebe
<hightech> i vi ste mi strucnjaci
<hightech> sve moj do mojega
<hightech> cast izuzecima
<Kostic> Право питање је, какве сврхе има тај код? Зашто бих гледао форум без Јава Скрипта?
<hightech> Kosticu, pa ima usera
<hightech> koji ne vole js
<hightech> ja prvi
<v1adimir> Kostic: ma ne radi na Lisici kako treba :\
<Kostic> Знам
<v1adimir> kk
<Beretta021> hightech: os jos?
<hightech> sta je bereta
<hightech> u cemu je tvoj problem sad?
<Kostic> Don't stop the party...
<Beretta021> to sto psujes i pljujes
<profiler1982> beretta021 ajde pusti ga zbog onog sinoc
<hightech> oces da nestanem
<Kostic> Зашто вређаш?
<hightech> ko vredja
<Kostic> Ти.
<hightech> a sta je bilo kad nisam tu
<hightech> sad picke cute
<Kostic> "hightech> de si pherozd
<Kostic> <hightech> picko jedna .... licemerno govno .... ko god da si ... pickice mala"
<hightech> sve haker do hakera
<profiler1982> kosticu, procitaj log od sinoc
<Beretta021> nema psovanja
<Kostic> Не занима ме записник од синоћ. Нема вређања.
<Beretta021> tako je
<profiler1982> procitaj log pa vidi sta je vredjanje
<profiler1982> beretta021 da li sam u pravu?
<Kostic> Брате, проблематичан је. Из неког разлога воли да се качи опасно.
<Beretta021> da
<Beretta021> reagovao bi
<Beretta021> da sam video na vreme
<Kostic> Зато сам морао да га уклоним са #linuks-srbija канала и са форума.
<profiler1982> zato je covek pukao sad
<Beretta021> ne mora da psuje ovde
<Kostic> Шта има да пуца?
<Kostic> Ако не уме да се контролише, GTFL.
<profiler1982> kosticu nezns sta je receno jvno na njegov racun
<Kostic> Знам отприлике.
<Beretta021> profiler1982: pokazacu log administraciji i on moze ban da dobije
<Kostic> Већ је банован са ubuntu-rs.
<profiler1982> trebalo bi
<profiler1982> ne hightech
<profiler1982> nego ovaj drugi, ali on nije na forumu
<profiler1982> ali ajde na offtopic o ovome
<profiler1982> jel ok?
<nikolam> Pocinje da mi se sve vise ne svidja Ubuntu. Xubuntu radi manje vise kako treba, uz redovne greskice, ali Unity je katastrofa.
<nikolam> I to ne zbog dizajna vec zbog toga sto je pun gresaka ceo sistem i paketi na koji su nacin povezani, posebno ona prodavnica i ubuntu one
<nikolam> specijalno slanje lickih podataka o lokalnom koriscenju i ip adrese treci licima.
<nikolam> Mozda je moj problem sto sam redovno tavorio na LTS Xubuntu izdanjima i sad me je udarilo u glavu, kad sam hteo nekom da poklonim sveze instaliran Ubutnu 12.10 sa srpskim okruzenjem i Btrfs.
<nikolam> na primer, ukloni se ubuntuone. I onda graficko okruzenej nece uopste da se ucita. Zgodno, ha.
<Kostic> Инсталирај Виндоус.
<nikolam> Kostic, nazalost, moram da priznam, da su posle toliko dana cekanja, 4 reinstalacije oni sto cekaju racunar podivljali
<nikolam> i da sad pripremam legalni xp home na prvoj particiji
<nikolam> ostavio sam drugu particiju, mozda ipak ostavim tamo xubuntu lts ili nesto na Ext3.
<Kostic> Ја и даље не разумем зашто им инсталираш Линукс без њиховог пристанка...
<nikolam> i dodam drajvere u xp za ext3.
<nikolam> Kostic, kakvog njihovoh pristanka, kad ljudi veze nemaju. Potrebno je samo bilo da bude na srpskom.
<nikolam> a ja bih onda to lakse daljinski administrirao.
<Kostic> Онда им инсталирај Лубунту.
<Kostic> Нема УСЦ, нема Убунту један.
<nikolam> A unity tj ubuntu je lokalizovan lepo. valjda.
<Kostic> И скоро је у потпуности локализован.
<nikolam> al lokalizacija...
<Kostic> Чек.
<nikolam> nemam mnogo iskustva sa lxde a imam siroko iskustvo sa xfce
<Kostic> nikolam, http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8207/8211894838_6d59ab5639_b.jpg
<Kostic> Мој Лубунту 12.10.
<nikolam> za moje potrebe je xubuntu 12.10 ok. Imam ga na drugom disku za svoje potrebe i to lepo radi sad na btrfs raid1
<Kostic> Не треба ти икакво искуство. Ако си успео да инсталираш Убунту, без проблема ћеш инсталирати Лубунту.
<nikolam> ja sam "oduvek" bio na xfce i sad vidim da ljudi sve vise to korist emesto podrazumevanog unity, ali to mozda znaci da je meni vreme d amigriram dalje :P
<Kostic> Упали виртуелну машину и баци поглед.
<nikolam> Kostic, izgleda sasvim OK. s tim da je sad "moda" da je sve gore u vrhu
<Kostic> Не занима ме мода.
<Kostic> Занима ме само да не троши више него што треба.
<nikolam> ma Kostic ja sam ti stara kuka, imao sam xubuntu od 6.10 :)
<nikolam> da tako je. d ane trosi.
<Kostic> Ја терам Лубунту на Делу који има Кор2Дуо 2.1 GHz, 2 GB рама и 1 GB на интегрисаној графици.
<Kostic> Што значи да тера сасвим пристојно Јунити.
<nikolam> samo meni bi mozda bilo previse podesavanja sitnica u tekstualnim datotekama na lxde
<Kostic> Али опет, користим Лубунту.
<Kostic> Која подешавања у текстуалним датотекама?
<nikolam> danas je memorija jako jeftina. Vredi porazmisliti od onih 16GB za 6k dinara ili nesto
<nikolam> mislim za lxde, cuo sam svojevremeno da ima dosta takvih podesavanja
<Kostic> Чуо си погрешно.
<nikolam> mada nadam se da se razvijao
<Kostic> Упали вирт. машину па ћеш видети. ;)
<nikolam> ma gde brate, sad samo da im dovrsim tu instalaciju il dve pa da se bavim necim svojim posle 3 dana :)
<nikolam> a i ako imam ubuntu-minimal, mogu da stavim i lubuntu-desktop i xubuntu-desktop i sta sve treba
<nikolam> mada s druge strane, ne dobijaju se bas isti sistemi, kako kad se instalira sa odgovarajuceg diska
<nikolam> eto na primer, na suseeepc pre neki dan, uspeo sam za sad samo da postavim osnovni sistem bez grafike, sa ubuntu 12.04 cd-a
<nikolam> posle cu dodati okruzenje al ostaje briga hoce li videti lepo mreznu.
<nikolam> al zanimljivo je to da je lxde lokalizovan...
<Kostic> Наравно, ја и још пар ликова га радимо на Лончпеду.
<Kostic> Њега и остале *бунту пакете.
<nikolam> Kostic, kako ide slanje doprinosa uzvodno, mislim na glavni lxde
<Kostic> То ћеш морати да питаш Каноникал. ;)
<Kostic> Не знам да ли иде директно LXDE-у .или превод остаје унутар Лубунтуа
<nikolam> Kostic, pa ne znam imaju li oni ista sa tim. to zajednice moraju same da salju u uzvodno ako hoce
<Kostic> Не морају али је пожељно.
<nikolam> pre je bilo da ostaje samo unutar ubuntua a za uzvodno mora da se dogovara sa onima uzvodno
<Kostic> Мени није ни важно, важно ми је да после одређеног времена превод слети у Лубунту и на мој лаптоп.
<nikolam> bah. al ako je poslat uzvodno, onda sve distribucije imaju korist i onda si svetka faca, jos veca od ubuntu face :D
<nikolam> mislim i ovo je dosta :)
<nikolam> inace mi je zao sto sad ne mogu da koristim cirilicu, cisto da se zna. :)
<Kostic> setxkbmap -layout "en,rs,si" -options "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<Kostic> И после мењаш између са Алт+Шифт.
<Kostic> ;)
<nikolam> Kostic, ne sad. :) thanks anyway
<Kostic> No problem.
 * nikolam je drago sto je sad kanal pun. al mu cudno sto su ljudi cutljivi
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Skype problem with audio playback : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-skype-problem-with-audio-playback
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-24
 * phezord slaps Beretta021
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Potreban noviji gimp : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-xubuntu-potreban-noviji-gimp
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> NFS i permisije : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-kubuntu-nfs-i-permisije
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Tutorijal za Wordpress kreiranje template-a : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-tutorijal-za-wordpress-kreiranje-template-a
<nikolam> izgleda da nisam jedini koji je "otkrio" da je novi Ubuntu minsko polje za privatnost
<stereo_advance> nisi, nisi :)
<nikolam> prosto ne mogu da ne razmisljam koji sve delovi sistema se kace na koji servis bez mog znanja
<nikolam> sad sam pronasao "privacy" podesavanja i zblajznuo sam se.
<nikolam> secam se da sam u vreme prethodnog "ubuntu one" samo video da on odrzava konekciju sa canonical serverima
<nikolam> i sam ustanovio da to on radi, te ga uklonio
<nikolam> al sad su se navadili pa skoro ceo sistem to radi bez pitanja izgleda
<nikolam> Ja bih rado proporucio ljudima d aako se to radi sa posebnom aplikacijom i jasno se zna kad s ekoristi , d amozda i koriste i plate usluge canonicala
<nikolam> ali ovo je netransparentno i prostacki
<nikolam> dodatno sam ustanovio da ako se ukloni jedna od komponenti ubuntuone, da sistem uopste ne ucita graficko okruzenje
<nikolam> ...
<profiler1982> ne moze ubuntu one da se izbaci skroz
<profiler1982> moze da se iskljuci
<profiler1982> a ni unity e mozes skroz da obrises
<nikolam> profiler1982, ja sam pre neki dan probao do kraja i nije hteo da me prijavi u GUI. Toliko su ga uvezali
<nikolam> al zbilja zbog takvih stvari vise ne preporucujem ubuntu za kucnu niti kancelarijsku u potrebu.
<profiler1982> ostaju conf fajlovi nemoj dzabe
<nikolam> xubuntu mozda.
<profiler1982> sto
<profiler1982> kakve to veze ima
<nikolam> zato sto nista ne pita pre nego sto odrzava milion konekcija sa nekim servisima po internetu
<nikolam> i korisnik ne kontrolise svoju masinu sta radi.
<profiler1982> niko tebe ne tera da stavljas u ubuntu-one folder ono bitno
<profiler1982> kontrolises kako
<profiler1982> iskljucis i cao
<nikolam> profiler1982, nije poenta u tome. Poenta je u tome sto on bez pitanja uopste pravi konekciju sa njihovim serverima i registruje moj IP tamo..
<nikolam> iskljucis da.
<nikolam> Ali oni koji dobiju prvi put u ruke niko ne iskljuci i onda sam ih zajebao ja ako im dam Ubuntu.
<nikolam> stoga...
<profiler1982> vidim da si ovde preko tor-a
<profiler1982> vidi moju ip adresu
<nikolam> profiler1982, to nema veze, to je zbog stabilne konekcije, ne paranoisi
<profiler1982> na irc
<profiler1982> daleko od toga
<nikolam> ja sma  6 godina isao preko ip adrese, na irc, to nema veze
<profiler1982> ja koristim konplet google paket
<nikolam> ni tor nije "siguran" ili nesto
<nikolam> ok, sorry
<profiler1982> tor je spor
<nikolam> jeste al to mu je prednost ako ti je konekcija nestabilna.
<profiler1982> a ovo sto sam ja uradio, na freenode pustis zahtev
<nikolam> Ne znam, Mark me sasvim razocarao onom objavom na Blogu. Braneci to sasavo ponasanje podrazumevanog ubunuta
<nikolam> "Super key" my ass.
<nikolam> al dobro, da se ne udaljavamo od tehnickih detalja.
<profiler1982> pazi, ubuntu kao i bilo koji linux je sigurniji od win-a
<profiler1982> u svakom slucaju
<nikolam> meni je isto cudno sto kad uklonim ubuntu one, dobijam login ekran pomeren u levo. ili je to podrazumevano, sa sve tackicama po ekranu (grid)
<nikolam> profiler1982, ne bih se slozio. To iskljucivo zavisi od administracije i podesavanja
<nikolam> ima i suvise neukih korisnika a malo pazljivih, tako da ni jedan sistemnije a priori ovakav ili onakav
<nikolam> sigurnije je sto ti je softver otvorenog koda.
<nikolam> Ali kao sto se vidi iz prakse, i otvoreni softver moze itekako biti maliciozan
<nikolam> samo sto ljudi imaju mogucnost da g amenjaju pa d aisprave sta im se ne svidja, forkuju, itd.
<nikolam> To je onaj osecaj da "masina raid za tebe" ergo, dajoj mozes podrazumevano verovati.
<nikolam> Ja vise nemam takav osecaj.
<profiler1982> sta? win i linux
<nikolam> i opet to nije tehnicki deo.. :P
<nikolam> linux je samo kernel (jezgro)  ostalo je GNU i korisnicki programi
<profiler1982> otvoreni softwer maliciozan objasni
<nikolam> zbog toga immao toliko distribucija: distrowatch.com
<profiler1982> objedinio sam da ne bi nabrajao sad
<profiler1982> lin-based
<nikolam> profiler1982, pa kad ti salje licne podatke bez pitanja: primer Ubuntu graficko okruzenej poslednje
<nikolam> takodje svojevremeno je u debian bila unesena greska koja je skracivala kljuceve kojim su debian distribucije godinama pravile kljuceve za sigurnu komunikaciju.
<nikolam> Il je bila greska slucajna ili...
<profiler1982> kako salje licne podatke bez pitanja
<profiler1982> mislis ip adresu
<profiler1982> ???
<nikolam> isto je i sa openBDS koji ej godinama sadrzavao kod napisan od strane NSA, sto je tek posle desetak godina posle isticanja ugovora, neki bivsi radnik objavio javno.
<profiler1982> sad bas planiram pc-bsd umesto arch na novom kompu
<nikolam> profiler1982, pretrazi pa se informisi. da, i slaje sve sto uneses u dash na amazon, BBC, ... Imas slovo <i> na donjem desnom delu kad se otvori dash pa se informisi
<profiler1982> amazon iskljuci
<profiler1982> ili ne koristi unity ko te tera
<nikolam> znaci otvoreno je i ljudi mogui lakse d anadju zackoljice i lakse isprave. Sto sa zatvorenim sistemima nikad i ne moze.
<nikolam> profiler1982, pa treba da namestim prevedeno okruzenje, za jednu porodicu. Dodajem im pored vindovsa i ubuntu na ext3 , da mogu da dele podatke
<profiler1982> preveeno na?
<profiler1982> prevedeno
<nikolam> jel pc-bsd podrzava zfs root?
<profiler1982> da
<nikolam> srpski
<profiler1982> mislim da je kubuntu najdeteljnije preveden
<nikolam> moze i ubuntu da se stavi na zfs. i freebsd i openindiana/illummos. istovremeno u razlicite BE (boot environments) na istoj particiji
<profiler1982> sto bi to radio?
<nikolam> profiler1982, pa imas mogucnost. da dele isti FS a jedan drugog ne diraju.
<nikolam> za isprobavanje razlicitih sistema bez reinstalacije
<nikolam> samo kazem
<profiler1982> pa pitam te zbog cega..
<profiler1982> sad mi jasno
<profiler1982> ja bsd idem na jedan a ubuntu sa win na drugi
<profiler1982> a privatnost na netu da se ne lazemo, znamo svi da je misaona imenica ako si neciji target
<profiler1982> jesam li u pravu?
<nikolam> profiler1982, ne slazem se, ako covek pazi i zna sta radi, moze da sve bude u redu. https, ssh, tor, itd
<nikolam> privatnost bi trebalo da je moguca ali ne obavezna za mase koje ne paze
<nikolam> ko ti napravi da ti privatnost nije moguca, taj nece proci.
<profiler1982> ne mozes da se zatvoris skroz. kazem kad bi se odgovarajuca osoba zainatila... ima ljudi mnogo sposobnih
<profiler1982> ali osnove neke privatnosti su podrazumevane
<profiler1982> tor imam ali u zivotu ga ne bi non stop koristio
<nikolam> nejgore sto znam u poslednjih par godina je da vecina domacih provajdera koristi Google DNS,
<nikolam> dakle, svaki tvoj upit ide direktno guglu, na 8.8.8.8
<profiler1982> pa eto
<profiler1982> i?
<nikolam> ne mora uopste da izvrsava google.com java skripte po stranama
<nikolam> do sad sam koristi noscript java skript bloker i to je lepo radilo
<profiler1982> ne treba biti paranoican
<nikolam> sad se mora pzaidi i na koji se Dns koristi
<nikolam> da ali ne treba biti ni ovca
<profiler1982> sto? a te cia ne slusa mozda?
<profiler1982> dajte ljudi
<nikolam> A najgore je sto domaci provajderi u stvari ne pruzaju nikakve servise korisnicima , samo broje parice godinama za ciste konekcije
<nikolam> profiler1982, cia zna sve o toebi preko fejsbuka :)
<profiler1982> kod da se milioni okrecu pa sad...
<profiler1982> sto ce im facebook
<profiler1982> kad imas lk
<nikolam> I cuvaju se podaci o svim IP konekcijama bar 6 meseci zadnjih a u nekim zemljama EU do 5 godina...
<nikolam> e pa lk podaci bi trebalo da su zasticeni i dostupni samo po sudskom zahtevu ili operativno policiji
<nikolam> zvanicno
<profiler1982> na facebook sta mislis? da moze da te procita kao licnost kakav si
<profiler1982> da, da
<nikolam> e idemo mnogo u detalje profiler1982 , ako hoces moze se nastaviti na PM
<profiler1982> a policija koristi imb i koji bese os
<profiler1982> ....
<nikolam> profiler1982, ajde na private oko toga, da se ne gusi kanal.
<profiler1982> dajte ljudi, pa deca upadaju u video nadzor po bgd nece cia u bazu podataka
<nikolam> pa ako ovca namesta video nadzor..  :P
<nikolam> poJenta je da ne mora da upada nigde, iam regularan pristup
<profiler1982> koju kameru god hoces u bgd
<profiler1982> ali koju god po ulici, mislim ne private interni
<profiler1982> ako ima vezu sa sup-om moze da se nadje
 * nikolam ne bi o tome a i ide da protegne noge ;)
 * nikolam away
#ubuntu-rs 2012-11-25
<phezord> da li je moguca promena nicka na forumu?
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Formatiranje poruka na forumu za Firefox korisnike : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-formatiranje-poruka-na-forumu-za-firefox-korisnike
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Gedit - prelom teksta u izvornom kodu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-gedit-prelom-teksta-u-izvornom-kodu
<nikolam> ima li nekog ko uopste koristi unity?
<nikolam> hmm, Srbija nije na spisku Ubuntu loco timova.
<nikolam> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#Europe
<nikolam> ok, slep sam, samo se ne zove Serbia nego Srbija
<nikolam> to mi cudno jer su svi ostali na engleskom.
<Anpu> mi smo uvek bili "spesl" ;P
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Problem sa gledanjem videa online : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-problem-sa-gledanjem-videa-online
<nikolam> Trenutno sam skroz razocaran idejom unity. Evo ga spisak fenomenalnih dodataka za Unity:
<nikolam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38772/what-lenses-for-unity-are-available
<nikolam> Ali "samo" im fali BILO KAKVA kontrola nad time sta rade i kome salju koje podatke i zasto
<nikolam> stoga potpuno gubim kontrolu nad sistemom s njima.
<nikolam> Arhitektura unity sto se tice sigurnosti je, blago receno uzasna ili nepostojeca
<nikolam> sekam samo da se pojavi po koji "virus lens" i tako...
<nikolam> cekam
<nikolam> moram da se osvrnem na bezocno glup prevod programa audacious u "bezocnik"
<bitlord> ja ne shvatam kako se ime moze prevoditi, ali ajde
<uProlazu> Da. U vecini slucajeva biva bezveze
<uProlazu> *prvi put sad cujem da to ime ima neko znacenje, da je zapravo regularni termin u recniku
<uProlazu> *shame*
<nikolam> sta ces. Ja u principu Nisamprotiv prevodjenja imena programa, bad u delu koji se prezentira krajnjem korisniku. Al da je razumljivo i odgovarajuce.
<uProlazu> Za mene, prevodjenje imena na neki nacin unistava proizvod. Prevodimo Firefox u "vatrenu liju".  Kao kad bi neko prevodio Mercedes, Microsoft, Toshiba ili sta ti ja znam
<nikolam> ne meni ne unistava. Meni je ok, dok god postoji mogucnost da vidim i originalno ime programa. Na primer u upravniku paketima se vidi originalno ime. A u menijima se bira sta ce se prikazivati itd.
<nikolam> Korisnik moze da nauci vremenom korelaciju izmedju lokalizovanog imena i originalnog imena naziva projekta. A i ne mora.
<bitlord> mada postoji jedna dobra stvar kod nekih grafickih okruzenja da se bira da u meniju stoji IME_PROGRAMA ili na neki nacin opis cemu on sluzi kao Web Browser umesto Firefox, ili nekog drugog
<bitlord> ili i jedno i drugo
<nikolam> bitlord, to ima sad xfce lepo ;)
<nikolam> Svidja mi se lxde kako deluje z apocetak, dodao sam ga da ljudi biraju pri prijavi
<nikolam> lokalizovan, svaka cast :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Firefox problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-firefox-problem--16733
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Problem sa gledanjem videa online : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-problem-sa-gledanjem-videa-online
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> [Rešeno] Firefox problem : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-reseno-firefox-problem--16733
<phezord> imal koga?
<nihil_enochian> ima
<nihil_enochian> :D
<Anpu> nadje se
<phezord> može li se promeniti ime na forumu, tj. nick
<bitlord> phezord, mislim da nije moglo ranije, ako imas dobar razlog mozda nekog od administratora da kontaktiras
<phezord> nemam nikakav specijalan raylog, samo da promenim nick da bude kao sto je ovaj na ircu
<phezord> z*
<bitlord> ne znam kakva su pravila stvarno :(
<phezord> važi, hvala u svakom slučaju :)
<ubuntu-rs-vesti> Update>ostaje na login ekranu : http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-update-ostaje-na-login-ekranu
<n1kolaa> ima li nekog?
<n1kolaa> treba mi pomoc oko instaliranja ubuntua na netbook
<n1kolaa> preko usb
<n1kolaa> jel ima neko link za tutorijal?
<stereo_advance> program je unetbootin
<stereo_advance> potraži na forumu ima informacija dovoljno
<bitlord> a ako vec imas neki linux ili unix like system koji ima dd ili slican alata, mozes i ubuntu ISO image direktno da prepises na USB drive (/me ne voli graficke programe za jednostavne stvari)
 * stereo_advance +1
<n1kolaa> dosad sam imao na dekstopu dual boot sa linuxom
<n1kolaa> ocu na notebook da instaliram samo linux
<n1kolaa> treba mi pomoc
<n1kolaa> oko particija nzm koliko da
<n1kolaa> stavim
<n1kolaa> imam 2 gb ram
<n1kolaa> 320mb hdd
<bitlord> pa ako oces samo linux, mozda  / (root)  20~25GB, swap 2GB,  /home (moze sve ostalo) ili /home (20~30GB) i neka /data (ostaloGB)
 * stereo_advance opet +1
<bitlord> pozeljno je da imas odvojen /home ili neku data particiju bar (dobro za reinstall/upgrade itd...)
<bitlord> stereo_advance, LOL
<n1kolaa> hvala
<stereo_advance> pa šta ću, slažem se :)
<n1kolaa> xD
<n1kolaa> a
<n1kolaa> koja je ralika izmecu exit 2 i 4
<n1kolaa> ?
<stereo_advance> kraća verzija
<stereo_advance> 1. nešto bolje performanse ext4 u odnosu na ext2 (ne znam tačno koliko)
<n1kolaa> ok
<n1kolaa> hvala
<n1kolaa> :)
<stereo_advance> 2. ext4 ima jourlaning - bolje se snalazi sa nestancima struje
<stereo_advance> jel dovoljno
<n1kolaa> jeste
<n1kolaa> :)
<stereo_advance> ako ide na ssd imaš dve odlične teme za ubuntu forumu
<n1kolaa> ok
<stereo_advance> *na
<stereo_advance> ako ide na ssd imaš dve odlične teme na ubuntu forumu
<n1kolaa> jel linux po difoltu koristi kernel sam linaro ?
<n1kolaa> sa*
<stereo_advance> ?
<n1kolaa> da li kernel koji dolazi sa sistemom
<n1kolaa> ima linaro
<n1kolaa> tj compilovan sa linaro
<n1kolaa> kernel sa linaro je ubrzao moj android skoro duplo
<stereo_advance> prvi put čujem za linaro a sam ubuntu nisam koristio odavno tako da ne znam šta su menjali i prilagođavali
<n1kolaa> http://www.linaro.org/
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-18
 * cvoro Bojana moja prva ljubav:)
<cvoro> meni milo ime :)
<cvoro> drago*
<cvoro> :)
<cvoro> Icy_blue:  ajmi pomozi nesto
<Icy_blue> reci
<Icy_blue> dugo te nisam videla :)
<cvoro> kako da ubijem sistem Pa ga dignem ponovo !?
<cvoro> ni ja tebe:) lepa
<Icy_blue> uzmeš pušku upucaš ga direkt u procesor, odeš do prodavnice, kupiš novi i rešeno :)
<cvoro> ae
<cvoro> ne pase
<Icy_blue> vidiš da je lako :)
<cvoro> ja ja ali
<cvoro> masina je jos zdrava i jaka
<Icy_blue> onda je pusti neka zdravo i jako gura sistem i ne čačkaj puno.
 * cvoro ka singerica steka;(
<Icy_blue> ae ae bidni dobar ;)
<cvoro> haha
<cvoro> ocu ;)
<cvoro> lepa ne zameri mi
<Icy_blue> ;)
<cvoro> jedini mi je problem Sto nemam problema s vim linux -ima windowsi -ima A masinama nije mane (stekaju;)
<Icy_blue> e za te druge probleme odeš na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic i tamo će ti sigurno pomoći
<cvoro> ma jok Duso lepa moja za mene nema pomoci
<cvoro> 0' nulta merdianska tacka me edino pomoc moze
<cvoro> *toplo nesto mi fali
<Icy_blue> heh dobar si :) odo' :)
 * cvoro da mi grije stare moje kosti;)
<cvoro> haha
<cvoro> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-20
<brok> zdravo ekipo
<Caruga85> ljudi jel ima neko ko radi sa zentyal serverom da je trenutno ovde
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-21
<nikolam> nek mi javi neko kad stigne, kako vam radi OOOTranslit dodatak za preslovljavanje cirilica/latinica u OpenOffice najnovijem i Libreoffice. (oootranslit.info)
<Caruga85> ima li noko za pomoc u vezi zentyal servera?
<Radiant> herp derp
<cedo>  tu nam je i dungodung :)
<dungodung> eto tu sam
<cedo> hah dra go mi je
<cedo> dugo te nisam cuo
<cedo> :)
<cedo> nism dugo posetio one tvoje stranice
<cedo> kuda se sad kreces
<cedo> odmaras
<cedo> dungodung: :)
<dungodung> radim
<dungodung> imam dosta obaveza, pa ne stizem ovde da svracam tako cesto
<cedo> ti si uvek vredan momak bio I radan :)
 * cedo jos cokoladu volis 'obozavas'?
<cedo> kakvih ima novosti ? pricaj
<Radiant> shit
<Radiant> ovaj chat nije potpuno mrtav
<Radiant> lepo :)
<cedo> Radiant: nije nije ;) samo se malo maletaski  posilijo i 'cvarke' prikacio ;)
<Radiant> :)
<cedo> :)
<Radiant> kakve cvarke?
<cedo> cinove*
<cedo> @'
<Radiant> aa
<Radiant> :)
<cedo> :) ha salim se
<Radiant> nisam bio ovde odavno
<Radiant> novi ljudi
 * cedo ja nebi reka 'novi ljudi'
<cedo> stara garda;)
<Radiant> :P
<cedo> :)
<Radiant> samo jedan nick mi je poznat
<Radiant> ili 2
<Radiant> a onaj lik
<Radiant> iz GNUzille
<Radiant> i FSN Serbia
<Radiant> nestao je?
 * cedo ja nepratim nikove ni likove;(
<cedo> no koju da prozborim  Vreme da ubijem
<Radiant> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-22
<nikolam> jutjub sada trazi izgleda izvrsavanje google.com java skripti, da bi prikazivao komentare ispod video zapisa.. (pored googlevideo skripti za html5 pregledanje videa)
<nikolam> sto je mnogo, mnogo je
<Caruga85> jel ima neko komoze da mi pomogne kako da migriram AD sa WS2008R2 na Zentyal?
<Caruga85> imam problem da nadjem kompletnu dokumentaciju
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-23
<JOVANM> pozdrav
<JOVANM> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2013-11-24
<alexa222> fogmaker ping
<baraba> kako je resen problem nvidie na ubuntu?
<baraba> maletaski:
<baraba> :)
<baraba> [20:43] <baraba> kako je resen problem nvidie na ubuntu?
<Kolega2357> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-python-irc-bot Zna li iko da mi pomogne oko ovoga?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-17
<Mile> Pozz
<Mile> Da li neko moze da mi pomogne u vezi instalacije java plugina za Chromium browser?
<Mile> ima li nekog zivog?
<Mile> !?!??!
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-18
<nr_04> i?
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-19
<Mile> pozz
<Mile> Atlantic777 da li si tu treba mi info o libre casopisu
#ubuntu-rs 2014-11-23
<kaps> ljudi ima li koga
#ubuntu-rs 2015-11-16
<ubiunti> zdravo
#ubuntu-rs 2015-11-18
<Panter> Pozdrav narode! Imam mali problem i ne mogu da nađem na netu odgovarajuće rešenje. Za nekoga od vas ovo će biti banalno.
<Panter> Na komandu: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image-" dobijem gomilu starih kernela. Obrisao sam sve osim zadnje dve verzije pomoću: "sudo apt-get autoremove (kernel)" i prijavio ni je output da je urađeno. Međutim, kada ponovim "grep" sa početka, iako sam restartovao računar, sve mi ih prijavi. Šta se ovde dešava?
<tilda_> pogledaj u /usr/src
<tilda_> ako su tamo obriši ih ručno. kao root
#ubuntu-rs 2015-11-19
<nikolam> Penguins + MistakeMistake (+love) :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YolzGdmkJKY%08
#ubuntu-rs 2016-11-26
<Guest34433> Instalirao sam 14.04.4. sa opcijom auto log on, sad hoću da isključim tu opciju auto log on jer sada imam 2 korisnika. Kako to da uradim?
<Beretta021> Guest34433:
<Beretta021> otvori terminal
<Beretta021> kucaj komandu: sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Guest34433> ok
<Beretta021> autologin-user=<username>
<Beretta021> nadji tu liniju
<Beretta021> sa tvojim userom naravno
<Beretta021> stavi # ispred te linije
<Beretta021> Ctrl+X pa Y pa Enter
<Guest34433> uradio sam
<Guest34433> treba reset?
<Beretta021> probaj sad
<Beretta021> pa da
<Guest34433> ok, resetujem komp
<Beretta021> radi?
<Pera1> radi, hvala, trebala je taraba ostalo mi je bilo dobro napisano
<Beretta021> taraba znaci da si zakomentarisao liniju
<Beretta021> pa ce je lightdm ignorisati
<Beretta021> :)
<Pera1> ok, hvala još jednom   :)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-11-22
<milobit-> deste braco srbi?
<milobit-> :)
<milobit-> braco srbi pobeda je nasa ! Kazu poginuce ubrzo vodja od siptara!;)
<milobit-> de naj moj brat azijat!
<milobit-> on mi je jedini razgovor bija :)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e3-5zCPYgkI
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjP8-q77PGU
<milobit-> samo z mog brata azijata;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjP8-q77PGU
<milobit-> mala greska
<milobit-> samo za Atlantic777  ;(;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
 * milobit- ni psa da lane;( a kamoli cojka da progovori:(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNjF2Gm-ppU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJx28MRwLk8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJx28MRwLk8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJx28MRwLk8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJx28MRwLk8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJx28MRwLk8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJx28MRwLk8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJx28MRwLk8
<milobit-> Atlantic777:  ?https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> samo za mog brata azijata ;( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdVEKNurhVM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdVEKNurhVM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdVEKNurhVM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdVEKNurhVM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o50Pd9cirho
<milobit-> samo za dungodung  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSZpmDAHRGM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSZpmDAHRGM odo dodo :)
<milobit-> ti si buduca srpska nada:)
 * milobit- Vera i Nada:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSZpmDAHRGM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSZpmDAHRGM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSZpmDAHRGM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7WTlZcqcN8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
#ubuntu-rs 2018-11-25
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oj_o35FJlzg
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi ?
<milobit-> ni vaske da lane :(
<milobit-> a kamol cojka da prozbori;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk1lOB1TrWY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgwydDGUgXw
<milobit-> ma va je prava :) orginal
 * milobit- dje mi je naj brat azijat!
 * milobit- malo sam ljut na njeg ;( ne javlavase!
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
 * milobit- prepade sa brat azijat Pa pobeze:(
 * milobit- a on mi je jedini razgovor bija;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
 * milobit- nestaje moga roda i nestaje razgovora
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFNdsOCthGE
<milobit-> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-18
<morebit> hm
<morebit> prvo mi rekose ovde nema ljudi!
<morebit> lazu
<morebit> vidj koliko vasje;)
<morebit> irc://irc.opensuse.org/openSUSE-gnome
 * morebit hm nesto malo kake
<morebit> ubuntu ne podrzava suse irc chat kanale
<morebit> https://en.opensuse.org/openSUSE:IRC_list
<morebit> svasta cojk da dozivi
<morebit> imali kakva vodje lepa:)
<morebit> pa makar i mlada;)
<morebit> jasta
<morebit> svasta
<morebit>  i ja mnogo izmulijevam
<morebit> srecom moja 'baba' ogladnjela
<morebit> odo da je napitam ;)
<morebit> cuvajte se moje 'babe' ,ako je nedaj boze djegod srtnete, kazu ona je s djavolima tikve sadila;(
<morebit> 'boze nedaj*
<morebit> ma radi:)
<morebit> radio ne radio svira ti radio;)
<morebit> ma kod mene bogumi radi i svira radioLo
 * morebit samo 'baba' pomalo ponekad 'zasteka'
<morebit> al ni joj mane
 * morebit kad zasteka za cas je ostekam i stavim u pogon;)
 * morebit moju 'babu' zovu jos 'baraba a zenskog je roda;) a mene joja od doboja;)
 * morebit jos je zovu ,moju 'babu'  tasmanski djavo
<morebit> a upoznaome je s njome Brckalo
<morebit> Dobro Brckalo;)
<morebit> s Brckalom sa m se sretao
<morebit> nikad nisam znao oklen je
 * morebit misliosam uvek da je iz Brckog!?
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> 'baba' dreci gladna jopet Sto kuraca joj fali  ko bijoj ugodilo
<morebit> blago vama sto nemate moju 'babu
<morebit> aj do vidjenja
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-19
<morebit> irc://irc.opensuse.org/openSUSE-kde
<morebit> kako ste ljudi:)
<morebit> moram da vam otkrijem ko je moj brat 'azijat'
 * morebit to jr milobit;(odio ga vrag Zatro mu se trag;(
<morebit> dungodung!
<morebit> javi se:)
<morebit> saljem 'babu' U Kragujevac da kupi harace
<morebit> ni tebe nece mimojici
 * morebit moja  *baba' te obozava;)
<morebit> :(
<morebit> milobit je moj 'brat' azijat;)
<morebit> Joj Joja od Doboja De si!?
<morebit> trebam te ko ljeba
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1NDw4xhP8A
<morebit> samo za Atlantic777 ;(  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<morebit> odo dodo
<morebit> malo 'babu' da izmasiram;(
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-22
<morebit55> Nick morebit-
<morebit55> a nemora;)
<morebit-> a ne mora;(
<morebit-> more ljudi kako ste vi
<morebit-> mene mori neka velika mora
 * morebit- 'baba' mi se proskitala:(
<morebit-> a mene ustakla ljedja
<morebit-> molio je da me malo izmasira Ona nece!
<morebit-> kaze trazi drugu da te masira (trasira?)
<morebit-> i odskita se nekud :(
<morebit-> joj joja takavti je zivot kad ostaris, omatoris i niko zate vise ne haje
<morebit-> ali nije ni meni mane;)
<morebit-> dovedo ja danas jednu lepu i mladu
<morebit-> izgazi me kosti mi polomo;) vatra zivi:)))
 * morebit- ko zna! morebit i 'baba' je nes pokupila;)
 * morebit- nema vise moga brata azijata Nema vise ni vaske da lane a kamol cojka da se javi:(
<morebit-> odo coce veceras je sjelo na sred Foce
<morebit-> aj do vidjena i tebi dodo odo
#ubuntu-rs 2019-11-23
<morebit-bit> sam i milobit;)
<morebit-bit> kako ste ljudi:)
<morebit-bit> joj ljudi upade mi danas U kucu neki kriminalac
<morebit-bit> trazi moju 'babu'
<morebit-bit> ja velju reko mu 'baba' ne boravi vise vodje
 * morebit-bit mi se cini 'baba' se uplela u neke prljave nite 'rabote;(
<morebit-bit> a mene bas briga
<morebit-bit> ja pusco besne pse U bastu
<morebit-bit> me da cuvaju
<morebit-bit> ;)
<morebit-bit> a na prsi stavio toke
<morebit-bit> i zapaso za pas utoke;)
<morebit-bit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8dBNsbsYC4
<morebit-bit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA8pFUPUoEA
<morebit-bit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<morebit-bit> morebit i da sam milobit;(
<morebit-bit> idemo dalje
<morebit-bit> malo na jace kategotije;(
<morebit-bit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWgeW5Ib5VA
<morebit-bit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvHJkTo89FY
<morebit-bit> moja 'baba'
<morebit-bit> najvise voli vu pesmu
 * morebit-bit hm ;(
<morebit-bit> odo dodo
<morebit-bit> pamet mi se muti
<morebit-bit> mozak me izdaje
<morebit-bit> cujemo se jopet
